# Can anyone ID this plant?



## SheepGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

We live in Maryland...I primarily see it in the shaded areas, but it grows in sunny spots, too. I just know my sheep love to eat it, but I have no clue what it is!

Any ideas?


----------



## elevan (Dec 5, 2011)

The green portion looks like Queen Ann's Lace or Wild Carrot.  The purple and the yellow is throwing me off though  :/  

Does it flower?


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

We have some Queen Anne's Lace in the field/pasture, so I don't think it's that. Then again, this was in our front yard, where we keep it mowed, so I'm not sure if it ever flowered or not. These plants were found right up against the shed...my mom made me get some scissors and trim around it to look nice, so I went ahead and brought these in to take a picture.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks like wild parsley or wild carrot.


----------



## elevan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, if you keep Queen Ann's Lace mowed then it keeps that "soft" carrot / parsley type frond.

You could always send the pic to your county extension agent via email and ask for their input.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

Actually I found this image





It's queen anne's lace leaves, so maybe it's a match?  Haha, maybe it's just an immature plant.


----------



## elevan (Dec 5, 2011)

Queen Ann's Lace (also known as wild carrot or wild carroway) is a bienial and as such looks slightly different during it's first year than it does during it's second year.  When it's kept mowed then it will maintain a similar look to it's first year stage with some slight variations.


----------



## elevan (Dec 5, 2011)

The purple and yellow are still throwing me off though.  Did you have a frost recently?


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 5, 2011)

I think we did.


----------



## elevan (Dec 5, 2011)

Then that would explain the colors then.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for your help!!


----------

